# Does anyone know where to buy block ice in Annapolis?



## Loaf1967 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,
I finally nutted up a month ago, bought my Catalina 30 and am living aboard in Annapolis (cheaply). I have been spending a lot of money buying bags of ice though. I kind of thought the weather would be freezing by now so I was planning on just using 2 coolers in the cockpit.
Anyway, if anyone can tell me where to buy block ice for my icebox I would appreciate it. Also I am open to any other tips since my entire experience is this boat and my ASA 101 course.

Thanks
Loaf


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat Loaf! Rather than buy ice, you should work on strategies for doing without. Remember, there was no such thing as refrigeration until the 20th century. Somehow civilization survived without it until recently. 

I survived without refrigeration for a year living on my boat in much warmer climes than Annapolis in the winter. Most foods will keep without refrigeration, some for a long time. Eggs, cheese, butter, condiments, sandwich meats and beer do not need refrigeration. Even milk will keep for several days without.

Hopefully others will chime in with more tips on doing without refrigeration. But in any case, it's pretty cold down here in Virginia tonight. More so in Maryland I'm sure. So your ice quandry should be moot soon.

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Call Bay Ridge Beer & Wine. I _think_ they have it. Bay Ridge Wine and Spirits in Annapolis - Wines, liquor, beer and cigars store


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Actually, go to Eastport Liquors: Eastport Liquors Inc in Annapolis, MD - Switchboard.com


----------



## silverbranch (May 20, 2009)

Annie Hill's "Voyaging on a Small Income" has some great info on foods that don't need refrigeration. I was shocked to find out eggs don't, but of course after a minute's thought you realize it makes sense. All those old paintings of bowls of eggs on counters......

To answer your question though, a google search found Mears Marina and Annapolis Landing Marina both stating they have block ice, but I'd call to confirm that.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

You can get block ice at Giant, or at many of the marinas. But I agree that many of the things you think need to be refrigerated, don't, really. We also look for things like UHT milk (Parmalat or Horizon) that keeps at room temp instead of refrigerated.


----------



## Doodles (Mar 7, 2007)

We've been living aboard and using block ice for about a year and a half now, and the block I've found has been really just chips of ice that were re-frozen in the form of a block. It doesn't last anywhere near as long as real block does. I got so frustrated with this problem I started making my own using plastic 2 liter bottles that I filled with water and frozen in a freezer on shore. Obviously you have to have access to a freezer for this to work and we do. If I didn't have this option I'd just figure out how to do without as many have suggested. The cost of what is usually available now is just not worth it IMHO.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

With this weather just leave a bucket of water out.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seconding the make it yourself idea, we do and it works a treat, but obviously that is bugger all use to a live aboard unless.....you can do a deal with a bag ice seller. 

Our marina used to have its own ice maker and I'd slip them a few bucks now and then to leave a tub of water in their freezer. Nice solution though its amazing how long a tub of water takes to freeze.

Nowadays, not being liveaboard, we make it ourselves at home. Usually good for the first week. We have a fridge and an icebox but we also put a block into the fridge. Makes quite a difference to power consumption.


Only negative with commercially made block ice is that its really a bit too big a block for most boat fridges. Home made the blocks are somewhat more conveniently sized.


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Live without it for a few weeks and you will see by the time you think you might need it which I don't think you do it will be cold enough to just leave it outside. Test it out! What is it that you need to keep cool? Beer? because if its food you can do all sorts of things with out refrigeration. Just my 2 cents. Dan


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## topsailbeach (Mar 13, 2010)

A waterproff container submerged can keep a lot of thing cool. The UHT milk was a good idea vacuum packed country ham keeps well until opened in the old days the three main preservatives were all sss salt smoke and sugar.


----------

